# Installateurverzeichnis



## jabba (27 Juli 2007)

Hallo Leut´s
ich hatte diese Woche Besuch vom Netzbetreiber wegen der Eintragung in das Installateurverzeichnis .
Laut deren Aussage benötigt man die Eintragung nicht nur bei Erweiterung von Anlagen, sondern wie im meinem Fall, wenn ich meinen selbstgebauten Schaltschrank zum testen an das Netz anschliesse.

Daher meine Frage, wer ist alles eingetragen,
bzw. wer kennt das überhaupt?

PS: Ich hab die Eintragung mittlerweile, kenne aber keinen meiner Mitbewerber der die hat.


----------



## Tobi P. (27 Juli 2007)

Du darfst nach Aussage eines Netzmeisters des RWE ohne Eintrag ins Installateurverzeichnis nicht mal ne Leuchte montieren - selbst wenn du Elektromeister bist. Verrückt, aber wahr. Aber da scheissen wir doch drauf, nicht wahr 

Gruß Tobi (kein Eintrag, weil Angestellter und gelegentlicher Schwarzjobber )


----------



## Gecht (27 Juli 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Du darfst nach Aussage eines Netzmeisters des RWE ohne Eintrag ins Installateurverzeichnis nicht mal ne Leuchte montieren - selbst wenn du Elektromeister bist.



Hätten die wohl gern, der verwechselt das wohl mit dem Eintrag bei der Handwerkskammer. Wir sind auch nicht eingetragen, kostet nur extra Geld.


----------



## jabba (27 Juli 2007)

Hallo Gecht,

ich glaube nicht das Tobi P. da was verwechselt.


Die Eintragung in die Handwerksrolle benötigt man zum ausüben eines Handwerkes.

Die Eintragung in das Installateurverzeichnis zum arbeiten am Niederspannungsnetz des Netzbetreibers. 
Wenn DU also einen Motorschutzschalter beim Kunden tauscht ist das noch lange kein Handwerk, aber eine Arbeit am Niederspannungsnetz der Netzbetreiber.
(Falls der Kunde kein eigenes Netz hat)

Nochmal zum Verständnis :
Ich will hier keine Pferde scheu machen, ich weiß das viele keine Eintragung haben, mich interessiert nur , wieviele das sind.
Solange nix passiert wird auch keiner Fragen.
Ich habe die Zugangsvoraussetzung seit 10 Jahren, und der Typ der  mich jetzt eingetragen hat, hat damals selber gesagt "brauchen Sie nicht".
Am Mittwoch hat sich das plötzlich alles ganz anders angehört.


----------



## Tobi P. (27 Juli 2007)

Nein, das habe ich definitiv nicht verwechselt. Im Prinzip ist es aber vollkommen egal, da der Netzbetreiber eh nichts tun kann, wenn du ohne Eintragung am Netz arbeitest. Anders würde das aussehen, wenn du auch Zähleranlagen installierst, denn ohne Eintragung ins Installateurverzeichnis bekommst du keinen Zähler. Aber auch da gibt es Mittel und Wege, das zu ungehen, wie diverse schwarz installierte Anlagen zeigen 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## jabba (27 Juli 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Nein, das habe ich definitiv nicht verwechselt. Im Prinzip ist es aber vollkommen egal, da der Netzbetreiber eh nichts tun kann, wenn du ohne Eintragung am Netz arbeitest.
> Gruß Tobi


 
Die Strafe kann sehr hoch ausfallen, jedoch ist mir noch nie ein Fall vor die Ohren gekommen. Die Grundlage ist das Energiewirtschaftsgesetz. Der Netzbetreiber kann eigentlich nie direkt eine Arbeit nachweisen.





Tobi P. schrieb:


> Anders würde das aussehen, wenn du auch Zähleranlagen installierst, denn ohne Eintragung ins Installateurverzeichnis bekommst du keinen Zähler. Aber auch da gibt es Mittel und Wege, das zu ungehen, wie diverse schwarz installierte Anlagen zeigen
> 
> Gruß Tobi


 

Genau das hat mir der Installateurausschuss ja damals auch gesagt, da ich nie einen Zählerantrag benötige, brauch ich auch keine EIntragung.
Das Problem ist, wenn es durch einen Eingriff eine Netzrückwirkung gibt,
dann ist dies Kraft Gesetz eine Straftat, alleine dadurch werde ich gezwungen eine Haftpflicht von mindestens 2Millionen € zu haben.


----------



## nade (27 Juli 2007)

Also Eintragungen hab ich bzw hatte ich in der Lehrlingsrolle, Gesellenrolle(wenns so heißt) und seit einem Jahr in der Meister(rolle).
Zu Zählerschränken muß man eine Zulassung für die Region des EVU´s haben, dise ist allerdings glaub ich nur Meister mit Elektro- und Sicherheitstechnik Bescheinigung möglich.
Zu Netzrückwirkung ist wohl zumindest ausreichende Kenntnisse der VDE und TAB erforderlich. Nicht in jeder Region ist eine Anlage über 60 KW ohne Probleme betreibbar. Ansonsten ist glaube ich für Luxemburg eine Meldung, oder sowas derart, erforderlich um da arbeiten zu dürfen, und sei es auch in einer zugelassenen Firma.
In ein weiteres Verzeichniss hab und werd ich mich auch nicht eintragen. Habe meine Briefe und mit erfolgreich abgeschlossener Ausbildung zu jeweiligem Zulassungsbereich berichtigt drin zu arbeiten.
Ohne Berechtigung für Zähleranträge/Veränderungsanträge ist halt die Abnahmeleistung gewissermaßen drauf beschränkt, auf was die Anlage ausgelegt und gemeldet wurde.
Z.B. selbst schon mitbekommen,.. eine Nachtspeicherheizung sollte um 2*5Kw erweitert werden, absprache mit dem EVU und retour kam ein nein. Netz ist am Limit, geht nicht. Eine Eintragung schützt nicht vor Fehleinschätzung.Was nützen 40 KW bei einem 21KW Motor in Dreieck- Direktanlauf? Das Netz kann halten, kann aber auch so derbe in die Knie gehn, so das sicherheitsrelevante Anlagen ausfallen. Wäre eine Sache für Netzrückwirkung. Was nützt da dann eine Eintragung in einem Verzeichniss?
Die Unterschrift auf dem  Antrag zählt. Sonst wird keiner in regress geholt. Nach einer Abnahme und Messung... wer schreibt der bleibt, kann allerdings nur einer mit der Berechtigung dazu. Wenn was passiert ist es mal in erster Linie sein Kopf der rollt...
Sag mal welchen Zweck soll das Verzeichniss überhaupt haben?


----------



## zotos (27 Juli 2007)

Keine Ahnung ob wir da eingetragen sind. Wir haben da ja aber nicht nur Schaltschränke sondern eine ganze Menge Maschinen die getestet werden. Auch ein eigener Umrichter der auf 480V 60Hz wandelt ist für diese Zwecke vorhanden. Also an der fachlichen Voraussetzung würde es bei uns sicher auch nicht scheitern. Was mich jetzt aber interessieren würde wie sieht das denn aus wenn man einen eigenen Umrichter oder vielleicht auch nur einen eigenen Trenntrafo nutzen würde ist man dann ausreichend vom EVU getrennt um sich den Eintrag zu ersparen? (Mal die kosten frage außer Acht gelassen)


----------



## jabba (28 Juli 2007)

Hallo Zotos,

gerade deswegen habe ich diese Frage aufgeworfen.
Die haben mir ja gesagt, das ich zum testen meiner eigenen Schaltschränke eingetragen sein muss. Nur ich stecke die ja in eine Steckdose, die wiederrum ein eingetragener Installateuer da hin montiert hat. Daher konnte ich nicht einsehen , das ich am Netz arbeite, würde dann ja jeder, der ein Gerät einsteckt.
Als Beispiel hab ich dann einen Radio und Fernshtechniker genannt, da bekam ich die Antwort, das die Ihre Geräte nur über einer Trenntrafo betreiben dürfen. Ein Umrichter trennt ja nicht vom Netz, nur ein Trenntrafo. Der Trenntrafo ist dann ab einer bestimmten Größe aber wiederum Genehmigungspflichtig.

Mir ist es auch egal ob jetzt einer die Eintragung hat oder nicht,
ich würde keinen deswegen anfuzen. Ich denke ich hab den Schein und gut. Das Problem in Deutschland ist aber, ist man irgendwo eingetragen wird man auch überwacht, z.B. Handwerkskammer. Im vorherigen Betrieb gab es keinen Meister, keinen Ingenieur , keinen Eintrag handwerksrolle, nur eine Gewerbeanmeldung. Das ha ich das gleiche gemacht wie jetzt.

Wir sind dort mehrmals von der Handwerkskammer geprüft worden.
Aussage von meinem Chef:
"Das ist kein Handwerk, wir assemblieren nur Bauteile"
Die sind dann immer wieder gegangen.

So wie Nade geschrieben hat, wenn ich eingetragen bin, und hab unterschrieben hab ich alles richtig gemacht, bin dann haftbar.
Mach ich nix davon, muss man erst mal nachweisen, das ich es war.

Noch am Rande:
Als ich meine GmbH gegründet habe, musste ich eine Beschreibung der Tätigkeit angeben, was lag näher als das Ausbildungsberufsbild einfach abzutippen. Hab ich dann so gemacht, also die offizielle Beschreibung meines Berufes eingesetzt: Keine Eintragung bei der Handwerkskammer.
Aussage war das ich als Elektroinstallateurmeister keine Steuerungen bauen darf.
Dies steht aber in der Ausbildung so drin, in der Meisterprüfung muss man eine Steuerung bauen und eine SPS programieren. Einspruch wurde abgelehnt. Statt Steuerungen hab ich dann geschrieben "Elektroanlagen aller Art" , das wurde genehmigt


----------



## zotos (28 Juli 2007)

Wir nutzen ja auch keine normalen Steckdosen zum Versorgen von Maschinen da ist ein 400A Stromschienensystem in der Werkhalle 



jabba schrieb:


> ...
> Ein Umrichter trennt ja nicht vom Netz, nur ein Trenntrafo.
> ...



Der Umrichter den ich meine Trennt sehr wohl vom Netz. Das ist ein Elektromotor der einen Generator betreibt und durch das mechanische  Übersetzungsverhältnis auch noch eine andere Frequenz liefert. Dafür gibt es dann eine eigene Stromschiene (die allerdings deutlich kleiner ausgelegt ist).


----------



## Gecht (28 Juli 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Die haben mir ja gesagt, dass ich zum testen meiner eigenen Schaltschränke eingetragen sein muss.



Wer hat das gesagt? War das ein Techniker oder ein Kaufmann.
Wir haben, als wir als reine Dienstleister mit Laptop und Messgerät, angefangen haben die Eintragung nicht gekriegt, weil wir keine Werkstatt hätten. Wir haben alle Messgeräte parat und nutzen diese auch, was bei den meisten "alt eingesessenen/ eingetragenen" erfahrungsgemäss nicht der Fall ist.

Da frag ich mich, warum ein Scheisshaus mehr gilt als fachliche Kompetenz.
Jetzt brauch ich keine Eintragung mehr, da sich das ganze nicht rechnen würde. (keine Zähleranträge, wenn dann nur fürn schwarzen Kollegen).
Und wenn jetzt einer kommt und mir meinen Job verbieten will, mach ich dem die Hölle heiss.


----------



## Tobi P. (28 Juli 2007)

Gecht schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich, warum ein Scheisshaus mehr gilt als fachliche Kompetenz.



Das kann ich dir beantworten: Weil wir hier in Deutschland sind und Deutschland voll von miesen kleinen Scheissbürokraten ist, die von nichts ne Ahnung haben und trotzdem für jeden Dreck irgendeine beschissene Vorschrift erfinden müssen, um zu beweisen wie wichtig sie sind damit man sie nicht absägt :twisted:  
Gestern erst wieder erlebt: Ein Netzüberwachungsrelais muss ausgetauscht werden, ist ne Sache von fünf Minuten und dazu brauch ich ne Spitzzange und nen Schraubendreher. Alles ganz einfach. Aber nein, zwei Stunden vorher muss ich die Aktion anmelden, dann ein Formular ausfüllen, welches Werkzeug ich benötige, ob irgendwelche besonderen Arbeitsschutzmaßnahmen erforderlich sind, ob ich mit dem Umgang mit den benötigten Werkzeugen vertraut bin und so weiter..... Ich wär am liebsten ausgerastet und hätte diesem dämlichen schlipstragenden Verwaltungsheini den Schraubendreher in den Arsch gerammt! 
Fachkompetenz zählt hier echt nicht, hier interessiert man sich nur dafür, ob Formular 0815 ausgefüllt oder Bescheinigung 4711 vorhanden ist :twisted:


Gruß Tobi


----------



## jabba (28 Juli 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Der Umrichter den ich meine Trennt sehr wohl vom Netz. Das ist ein Elektromotor der einen Generator betreibt und durch das mechanische Übersetzungsverhältnis auch noch eine andere Frequenz liefert. Dafür gibt es dann eine eigene Stromschiene (die allerdings deutlich kleiner ausgelegt ist).


 
Der geht natürlich auch.




			
				Gecht schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat das gesagt? War das ein Techniker oder ein Kaufmann.


Das war der Techniker vom E-Werk und ein Sachverständiger die die Werkstatt abnehmen.
Im übrigen muss man keine Werkstatt haben, dann muss aber die Prüftafel transportabel sein .


----------



## Gecht (28 Juli 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> ...dann muss aber die Prüftafel transportabel sein .



Ja, Ja die berühmt/ berüchtigte Prüftafel. Hast du mal gekuckt was die kostet?
Das muss eine (garnichtso) geheime Verschwörung zwischen den Prüftafelhersteller und den EVUs sein.
Auch immer gut für einen Lacher ist die Ständerbohrmaschine und der Schleifbock... (Müssen die dann auch transportabel sein?)

BTW:
Mein Ex-Chef, der mich mit seiner Insolvenz in die Selbständigkeit getrieben hat, ist Kaufmann. Sein neues Geschäft läuft jetzt auf seine Frau. Er hat irgendwo einen Elektromeister sitzen, der bei ihm in der Handwerkskammer eingetragen ist. Mein Ex-Chef hat jetzt ne Ausnahmegenemigung gekriegt um Zähleranträge zu beantragen. Da flip ich aus!:twisted:


----------



## jabba (28 Juli 2007)

Die Bohrmaschine usw. steht gar nicht mehr drauf, aber der Prüfer hatte eine Checkliste , da war die drauf, und der hat die auch eingetragen.


http://www.rheinenergie.com/downloa...eurverzeichnis_strom_werkstattausruestung.pdf

Ich habe damals wegen der fehlenden Prüftafel keine Eintragung erhalten, da hängt zwar eine Prüftafel in meiner Werkstatt, die gehört aber nicht mir. Wir sollten tatsächlich zwei Prüftafeln nebeneinander hängen .


----------



## nade (29 Juli 2007)

Gecht schrieb:


> Ja, Ja die berühmt/ berüchtigte Prüftafel. Hast du mal gekuckt was die kostet?
> Das muss eine (garnichtso) geheime Verschwörung zwischen den Prüftafelhersteller und den EVUs sein.
> Auch immer gut für einen Lacher ist die Ständerbohrmaschine und der Schleifbock... (Müssen die dann auch transportabel sein?)
> 
> ...


Was hast du denn? Die Ständerbohrmaschine ist doch transportabel... man muß halt nur das richtige Transportmittel verwenden, aber nicht vergessen, es muß nach DIN-Norm sein 
Ja und das ist unser §§ Jungle, da gibts irgentwo immer eine Ausnahme der Ausnahme, der Ausnahme,.....
Also mir sind nur Ausnahmen bekannt, wo ein Meisterbetrieb geerbt wurde, und innerhalb einer "Schonfrist" entweder selber der Meistertitel erworben werden muß, oder ein Meister in dem Gewerk eingestellt werden muß.


			
				jabba schrieb:
			
		

> Noch am Rande:
> Als ich meine GmbH gegründet habe, musste ich eine Beschreibung der Tätigkeit angeben, was lag näher als das Ausbildungsberufsbild einfach abzutippen. Hab ich dann so gemacht, also die offizielle Beschreibung meines Berufes eingesetzt: Keine Eintragung bei der Handwerkskammer.
> Aussage war das ich als Elektroinstallateurmeister keine Steuerungen bauen darf.
> Dies steht aber in der Ausbildung so drin, in der Meisterprüfung muss man eine Steuerung bauen und eine SPS programieren. Einspruch wurde abgelehnt. Statt Steuerungen hab ich dann geschrieben "Elektroanlagen aller Art" , das wurde genehmigt


Das sind unsere §§Reiter in den Verwaltungen. War wohl ein "Alter" der mit Steuerung nichts anfangen konnte, und so festgefahren auf Leitungsverlegung und Glühlampe über Schalter zum leuchten bringen war.
Zotos kennt ja good old Saarlandprinzip... man kennt einen der einen kennt, ders weiß, oder besorgen kann.  Aber Verwalter verwalte ihre §§ und wer was will, muß das Antragsformular vom Antragsformular ausfüllen. 
Asterix und Obelix Trabantenstadt.


----------



## Tobi P. (29 Juli 2007)

Hm, wenn man als Elektroinstallateur keine Steuerungen bauen darf, warum bekommt man das in der überbetrieblichen dann beigebracht? Heisst das, ich darf auch keine EIB-Systeme installieren? Ist ja auch ne Steuerung. Und was ist mit Steuerungen für Nachtspeicherheizungen? Und Lastabwurfschaltungen für DLE? Und und und...........
Mal echt, man sollte diese ganzen Paragrafenscheisser zusammentreiben und zum einsammeln von Hundescheisse auf Kinderspielplätzen abkommandieren, damit sie einmal in ihrem Leben was nützliches tun :twisted:


Gruß Tobi


----------



## jabba (29 Juli 2007)

Hallo Tobi P.

ich hab es damals nicht verstanden, und verstehe es bis heute nicht.

Der Typ wollte das ich dafür Elektromaschinenbauer sein muss.
Er hat mir dann die Beschreibung vorgelesen.
Die war aus der Erinnerung ungefähr so:
" Der Elektromaschinenbauer baut Geräte für die Mess- Steuer-und Regelungstechnik"
Ich hab immer gesagt "Klar, und ich bau die Sachen zusammen , lesen Sie den Satz doch nochmal langsam durch". Beim dritten mal hat er mich rausgeschmissen. Ein Besuch bei seinem Vorgesetzten in Verbindung mit dem Ausbildungsleiter der Meisterschule hat auch nix gebracht. Im übrigen war der Typ für solche Sachen auch bei der Innung bekannt, von denen kam ja der Vorschlag "Elektroanlagen aller Art"

Mein Fazit aus solchen Sachen ist:
Nix anmelden, einfach abwarten, die Strafe für das nichtmelden ist meist geringer als die "Strafe" durch Auflagen und Gängeleien.


----------

